# Starting excavation company etc plz help



## DitchinDriven (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello I am 18(I know that's young) but I am from ontario and am planning on starting my own excavating, brushing, fill, topsoil, etc etc business. Long story short I will have approx $100,000 plus to start with and I plan on starting with things like;
International 4300 dump $45,000
Approx 15 ton float $10,000+
Bobcat 418 excavator approx $20,000
John deere 50D $54,900
Thumb, rubber track
Caterpillar 257 track skidsteer $35,000
45,000 Dump
10,000 Trailer
20,000 Mini Ex
55,000 5 ton Ex
35,000 Skidsteer
----------$165,000
I'm probably way out of my league but are there any certifications that I need to do excavation and abit of construction etc? 
Please feel to help me out I probably really need it. Thx


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

100g cash or credit?

Do you know how to professionally run the equipment?

Can you estimate work?

What licensing, insurance etc do you need for your area?

How much is insurance?

any cash for emergencies?


----------



## DitchinDriven (Jun 22, 2017)

$100,000 cash

I have the knowledge to run the equipment

Idk what I need that's part of where I am stuck

I have cash for emergencies


----------



## DitchinDriven (Jun 22, 2017)

And for estimation I have the basic knowledge but it wouldn't hurt for me to ask for a second opinion


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

DitchinDriven said:


> I'm probably way out of my league but are there any certifications that I need to do excavation and abit of construction etc?


In my neck of the woods, anybody doing residential work needs a Residential Builders License. That means excavation, building, remodeling, etc.

Sparkys, Plumbers, and HVAC all have their associated trades licenses.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I would start by figuring out my target market.

Running a business is more then buying a bunch of equipment and saying go, seen a lot of guys go under quick because they purchase new everything and it sits idle because they can't find work.

You will at a minimum need a master business license in Ontario possibly something from the moe will want to have insurance and I would suggest getting Incorporated to help protect yourself.

Do you have a website or anything?

You don't want to have almost 200,000$ tied up in equipment which is sitting around.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Don't forget to factor in money for break downs big equipment like that is usually temperamental if you only have 1 skid steer and it's broken what are your plans to keep the job moving forward?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## DitchinDriven (Jun 22, 2017)

No I don't have a website I'm not even started yet because I am just figuring out what I would need to do to accomplish this. My target business would not really be commercial or anything big scale yet, but maybe residential and/or working as a sub for people. My plans if it's broken is to either fix it. Have a friend who is mechanically enclined help fix and in the meanwhile rent one.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

In the U.S. there is a program with retired Biz persons who give advice...., Canada?

Get a mentor/Rabbi that doesn't compete in your Local area....

Find a banker and Lawyer that won't pimp you out in conflicts with big boys and Government minions.

Have you considered working for someone during the winter down south? Work visa etc, or maybe former CommonWeath countries with out frost? Auzzy, Ireland, GB etc....

Night classes in a local Community College?

I'd tell an American to consider joining the Corp of Engineers as reserve or national guardsman.... for "free" education in dirt moving...
with occasion bullet dodging

Even If you fail, your are learning real life lessons that will pay your whole life.

I'd study Canada's Tax system, and chose a business org that allows the most rapid expansion/ low tax payments--Here in USA sole proprietors are punished by the Tax codes....RE capital accumulation.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

100g cash.....

spend it on women & booze......

you will have more fun and it will last longer than the construction biz...:whistling:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## DitchinDriven (Jun 22, 2017)

Hey thanks for the advice. I am already considering working for someone for approx 5 or so years and in the winter I would work with them plowing snow if there are also into that business which a lot of contractors around me are both. Yeah I probably will do courses of some kind. And yup the govs the worst out of everything:/ so many taxes and rules with what to do and what not to do


----------

